

Ask HN: How to security scan your web application? - kornnflake

Just wondering what tools you guys use to perform security checks on your applications?<p>I'm using skipfish for the security scan. What are you guys using?
======
rollypolly
Not a tool, but a good read on this subject nonetheless:

<https://wiki.mozilla.org/WebAppSec/Secure_Coding_Guidelines>

------
s3b
You could try brakeman if you're using rails.

